# Prothane Motor mounts?



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

For all who have used these on a B14, was your set marked B13? If not are they the same set. The parts i ordered from lightning motorsports were for 95-98 200sx/sentra, the parts i received are marked for 91-94 sentra. Is this right, or should i ship these back to Lightning for the correct set?

Dave


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> For all who have used these on a B14, was your set marked B13? If not are they the same set. The parts i ordered from lightning motorsports were for 95-98 200sx/sentra, the parts i received are marked for 91-94 sentra. Is this right, or should i ship these back to Lightning for the correct set?
> 
> Dave


You've got the right set. I ordered the same thing after guys from my local SERCA club confirmed that they work on B14s. nice choice, by the way - way better than Energy Suspension and actually cheaper! Can't wait to get mine in.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

MIne have to go in before i install my turbo setup, i can visably see the upper right mount sagging. 


Thanks for confirming this for me.


Dave


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Turbo, huh? Congrats, sounds like fun! 

You know, I've heard from more than one source that Prothane polys are actually used in SR20VE-equipped cars from the factory. Even more reassurance that we've made the right choice.

By the way I looked at the Place Racing and JGY full replacement mounts but the general opinion on these is that they are too uncomfortable for the daily driver but unbeatable for race-prepped cars. Prothanes seem to fall nicely in between those and the somewhat soft ES bushings. Good luck


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

koroshiya....where did you get your motor mount set?


----------

